# G8553 - Was sending out claims today with this code



## jessica1974

Was sending out claims today with this code.  Claims were rejected from the software company saying the code was no longer valid.  Looked at the deleted codes in CPT & sure enough it's been deleted.  Does anyone know if there is a another code we are now supposed to use for e-prescribe?  Is this no longer reportable?  Haven't been able to locate any information on it. Appreciate the help!


----------



## mhstrauss

jessica1974 said:


> Was sending out claims today with this code.  Claims were rejected from the software company saying the code was no longer valid.  Looked at the deleted codes in CPT & sure enough it's been deleted.  Does anyone know if there is a another code we are now supposed to use for e-prescribe?  Is this no longer reportable?  Haven't been able to locate any information on it. Appreciate the help!




The eRx program as we know it is FINISHED!!  Give me a few mins, I'll find a solid resource for you; I know I've read several articles about it recently.


----------



## mhstrauss

mhstrauss said:


> The eRx program as we know it is FINISHED!!  Give me a few mins, I'll find a solid resource for you; I know I've read several articles about it recently.




Here's a couple:

http://srssoft.com/medicare-eprescribing-incentives

http://www.richbeery.com/last-chance-to-avoid-the-eprescribe-adjustment/


So 2014 is the last year to receive an incentive, if you qualified for one from previous years' reporting, and you no longer have to report the G8553.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## karenwebb

So we don't report in the year 2014? I read and I don't see anything about not reportiing.


----------



## wildkingdom

*G8553*

Hi, we are having the same issue. Can someone post a link where it specifically says you no longer have to report anything in 2014 if you have qualified in previous years? I have been looking and cannot find where it says this. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sharon Carter

I am looking for the same thing also. Anyone have any leads? I will post anything I find.

Thank you!


----------



## cchenel

2014 HCPCS Code G8553
Prescription(s) generated and transmitted via a qualified erx system
 HCPCS G8553 was added on: Friday, January 01, 2010
 Last date for which HCPCS G8553 may be used by Medicare providers: Tuesday, December 31, 2013. 



http://www.hcpcs.info/G_Codes/G8553.htm


----------



## cmatson

*eRx incentive codes*

I just spoke with a rep at the Quality Net help desk who advised that we no longer need to report the eRx codes as of 12/31/2013.  The incident report that I received via e-mail advised the following: 

"EPs need to contact the EHR Help Desk to determine whether or not there is something they need to report in order to meet the eRx portion of the EHR Meaningful Use Incentive Program. The EHR help desk phone number is 888-734-6433."


----------



## e325

Also having trouble with the code G8553. Listed as being inactive, but yet I thought 2014 we were still able to report this code for the incentive.


----------



## mhstrauss

e325 said:


> Also having trouble with the code G8553. Listed as being inactive, but yet I thought 2014 we were still able to report this code for the incentive.



You no longer need to report G8553.  2014 is the last year you can receive an incentive, but that is based on 2013 reporting.  The code is inactive as of 1-1-14.


----------



## Barbara Vande Hey

*Revisions for the new year*

Where does one find a list of all inactivated or updated codes for the new year?  NGS Medicare?


----------



## 7535myhome

*G8553*

If you have the current 2014 HCPCS book you will see the code G8553 listed with a line through it and in small print next to the code it has "Jan", for January.


----------

